# Verwendung von Dips



## sfera-haiza (17. Juni 2015)

Grüßt euch,

wie steht ihr zu der Verwendung von Dips? kann es an schlechten tagen, wo nix zu laufen scheint doch noch das Ruder rum reißen oder ist es eher nix wert.
Ich holte mir von Top Secret mal den Leberdip wo ich mal meine Maden/Mais rein tunkte, brachte aber nix unbedingt mehr. Habe es jetzt das zweite Mal versucht.
Kann auch sein, dass die Kombi die Falsche war und ich eher mal was süßeres wie Erdbeere oder so damit kombinieren sollte.

Ggf. könnt ihr mir mal ein wenig was dazu erzählen.


----------



## warenandi (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Verwendung von Dips*

Also, ich nehme im Winter gerne, wenn ich auf Plötze; Rotfeder und Co. gehe, den Dip von RafTraper in Geschmacksrichtung Zuckmückenlarve und fahre immer gut damit. Ohne Fisch gehe ich dann nie nach Hause.


----------



## kati48268 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Verwendung von Dips*

Ich tunke gern ein.
 Für mich einfach ein logischer Schluss: Viecher, die auf Geruchsreize reagieren, sollte man dann auch damit ansprechen.
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2013/koeder-dip-aus-dem-supermarkt.html


----------



## feederbrassen (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Verwendung von Dips*



sfera-haiza schrieb:


> Grüßt euch,
> 
> wie steht ihr zu der Verwendung von Dips?.



#6 Wenn man den richtigen Geschmack der Schuppenträger 
kennt ,kann richtig die Post abgehen.

Leber nutze ich in der kalten Jahreszeit .
Jetzt ist süß angesagt.|supergri


----------



## sfera-haiza (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Verwendung von Dips*

Ok, beim nächsten Askari Besuch bringe ich mir was süßes mit


----------



## Forellenseeking (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Verwendung von Dips*

Hey,
ich dippe oft und viel einfach weils Fisch bringt. Grade in den letzten Tagen liefs bei uns sehr schleppend und ich konnte trotzdem noch Fisch fangen (im gegensatz zu meinem Kumpel der nicht gedippt hat). Allerdings ist nicht jeder Dip erfolgreich. Du musst einfach ausprobieren was grade bei euch läuft, das kann variieren je nach Jahreszeit und verwendetem Futter. 
Dips die eigentlich immer Funktionieren sind im Sommer Tutti Frutti, Honey und Strawberry und was das ganze Jahr über funktioniert ist Bloodworm(Mückenlarven), Vanille und Leber. Eine Bank für Brassen ist Karamell. Das sind Dips mit denen du an fast jedem Gewässer Erfolg hast. Hoffe ich hab keine vergessen und konnte dir n bisschen helfen.
LG Jonas


----------



## daci7 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Verwendung von Dips*

Ich find Dips genau wie viele andere Attraktoren sind eine nicht zu unterschätzende Option - Wunder bewirken die aber eben nicht.
Am Wichtigsten bleibt ein solides Futter, die richtige Dosierung und Präsentation des Futters und des Köders und der richtige Ort zur richtigen Zeit. Wenn am Wasser nichts läuft, dann hilft meiner Erfahrung nach auch kein "Wundermittelchen". Wenn man allerdings alles andere richtig gemacht hat, Fische am Platz sind und auch beißen, dann kann ein Dip oder Pulver schon was bringen. Häufig ist es dann auch egal welche Geschmacksrichtung man wählt, Hauptsache man stellt den Hakenköder irgendwie heraus. Ansonsten muss man mal durchtesten welche Geschmäcker die Fische so bevorzugen.
Ich vergleich das dann gern mit dem Köderwechseln beim Spinnfischen - wenn die Biester nicht beißen, dann kann man sich super-mega-extra-Köder ranschrauben wie man will - die Fische beißen eben nicht. Wenn du allerdings mitten im Barschschwarm stehst und viele Kontakte hast, dann ist die Zeit Köder auszuprobieren und eventuell neue Geheimwaffen zu entdecken.

#h


----------



## Riesenangler (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Verwendung von Dips*

ich schwöre auf die von Zamataro und CM Lockstoffe. 
 Ok, die sind nicht immer ein Erfolgsgarant, so wie allen anderen Dips auch. Wenn der Fisch nicht will oder nicht am Platz ist, dann würde auch ein Dip aus Safran mit Gold verfeinert nichts bringen. 
 Also bei denen von Zamataro, ist der Garlic mein Liebling, auch wenn dieser ein Angriff auf jede Nase darstellt und mir im Anschluss zu Hause die Auswanderung nahe gelegt wurde. 
 Die Dips von CM kann ich dir nur wärmstens ans Herz legen. Da hat mich der Dämon und der Monstermix vollstens überzeugt. Aber auch die Anderen stellen einen Anschlag auf jeden Menschen dar. Auch hier wurde mir schon mit Disqualifikation gedroht, wegen menschlicher Grausamkeit. Besonders der Pure Terror hat es in sich. Ich schwöre auch im Sommer auf die echt brutalen Stinker um die Brassen zu überlisten. Wie gesagt, nicht immer funktioniert es aber immer Öfter.:m


----------



## sfera-haiza (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Verwendung von Dips*

Gestern war ich mal zu Askari gefahren, aber war immer noch ein leeres Lockstoffregal :-(
Habe nur die beiden bekommen. Ich denke mal nach euren Aussagen sollte süß gut sein.
Dann müsste es ja noch mit den Geschmacksrichtung erfolgsversprechend sein hoffe ich. Mit Zuckmückenlarve war leider nix da.

Habe mir mal um flexibel bleiben zu können bei der Posenfischerei noch mal von Top Secret den Tout Bait in sinkend mitgenommen und hoffe dass daran auch Barsche / Rotaugen & co dran gehen.
Brachte den mit in Blut und Knoblauch mit.
Komisch fand ich es, dass es nicht vom Hersteller selber auf die Dosen gedruckt wird, dass der Teig sinkend ist. Askari druckt es auf die Aufkleber drauf, nur daran waren die als solches zu erkennen für mich.


----------



## feederbrassen (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Verwendung von Dips*

Dips sind kein Wundermittel .
Wenn kein Fisch in der Nähe ist können die auch nicht Zaubern.
Ist aber Fisch in deiner näheren Umgebung weckt das oft Interesse bei den Schuppenträgern.
Im Stillwasser ist der Aktionsradius von Dips stark eingescränkt.
Ein paar Spritzer auf den Futterballen oder in den Futterkorb
+ Hakenköder wirkt manchmal Wunder.
Kann aber auch nach hinten losgehen,also vorsicht .
Vor allem im Stillwasser nicht zuviele verschiedene Dips verwenden.
Welcher Dip wann,was bringt mußt du selbst herausfinden.
Auch verträgt sich nicht unbedingt jeder Dip mit jedem Futter.
Also manche lieber nur für den Hakenköder verwenden.


----------



## sfera-haiza (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Verwendung von Dips*

Gut, dass ich mit Dip keine Wunder erwarten kann ist mir klar. Ich hoffe nur drauf, dass ich so Fische, die ich schon in klaren Seen sehen kann, eher dazu bekommen kann, dass sie sich den Snack holen.


----------



## feederbrassen (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Verwendung von Dips*

Mit Fischen die man eh schon sehen kann ist das so ne Sache
wenn sie einfach nur so ihre Bahnen ziehen.

Köderführung und aktiv Angeln + den richtigen Dip .
Gerade im Sommer fahren Rotaugen und co besonders auf  geführte Köder ab indem man diesen etwas Leben einhaucht,
anstatt sie nur im Wasser dümpeln zu lassen


----------



## sfera-haiza (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Verwendung von Dips*

Ein weg Bewegung hat man ja auch drin, wenn man mit Pose fisch und etwas Wellengang hat denke ich.
Bienenmaden kaufe ich nichtmehr, denn die bewegen sich auch kein Stück und hängen da wie eine Gulp Bienenmade ^^


----------



## feederbrassen (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Verwendung von Dips*

Ich meine eben dem Köder leben eizuhauchen indem man
z.b mal 2 schnelle Kurbelumdrehungen macht oder die Rute einfach nur mal anlupft,damit der Köder wieder langsam absinken kann.
Nur mal als Beispiel.
Hängt aber alles mit  der Angelmethode,also z.b. Match oder Bolorute,der Art der Bleiung ,Posentyp usw. ab.


----------



## sfera-haiza (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Verwendung von Dips*

Ok, aber Danke für den Hinweis. Ich werde es beim nächsten Ansitz auch mal so probieren. man lernt ja nie aus!


----------



## Jan_Die (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Verwendung von Dips*

@sfera-haiza probier es mal mit diesem Dip aus -> http://www.carp-pellets.de/Best-Baits-Boilie-Dip-Fish-extreme-100ml ein Freund von mir hat es getestet und fand es ziemlich gut! Es war auf jeden Fall besser als ohne Dip!


----------



## sfera-haiza (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Verwendung von Dips*

Also ich hatte meine Dips jetzt mal getestet. 
Ich war an einer tollen Stelle mit der Kopfrute am Stippen. Kleine Brassen, tolle Rotaugen, Barsche alles da und biss auch recht gut. Ich habe dann mal die Dips, die ich hatte durchprobiert ( 3 Stück, wie ich sie auch postete) an meine Maden dran gemacht und ich musste sogar länger auf Bisse warten. Hätte jetzt erwartet, dass die Bisse schneller kommen beim richtigen Dip. Hatte sie wohl eher misstrauisch gemacht.


----------



## feederbrassen (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Verwendung von Dips*



sfera-haiza schrieb:


> ...............alles da und biss auch recht gut. Ich habe dann mal die Dips, die ich hatte durchprobiert ( 3 Stück, wie ich sie auch postete) an meine Maden dran gemacht und ich musste sogar länger auf Bisse warten. Hätte jetzt erwartet, dass die Bisse schneller kommen beim richtigen Dip. Hatte sie wohl eher misstrauisch gemacht.


Anders herum wäre besser gewesen.
Wenn sie gut beißen lasse ich die Dips weg.
Wenn die Bisse nachlassen setze ich sie ein.
Oder wenn am Anfang garnichts geht fange ich nach ca. 45 Min. an zu Dippen.
Zuviel durchprobieren ist im See auch nicht so dolle.
Schon garnicht wenn du die Fische am Platz hast.
Hast du ja jetzt schonmal selbst festgestellt.


----------



## thefinish (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Verwendung von Dips*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Anders herum wäre besser gewesen.
> Wenn sie gut beißen lasse ich die Dips weg.
> Wenn die Bisse nachlassen setze ich sie ein.
> Oder wenn am Anfang garnichts geht fange ich nach ca. 45 Min. an zu Dippen.
> ...




genau so und nicht anders rum #6
dips kommen nur zum einsatz wenn die bisse nachlassen 
und den ein oder anderen bonusfisch zu bekommen


----------



## Toby1977 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Verwendung von Dips*

Petri,

bzgl hab ich gerade etwas unter der Rubrik selber machen gepostet vielleicht interessant für euch 

Toby


----------



## kati48268 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Verwendung von Dips*



Toby1977 schrieb:


> bzgl hab ich gerade etwas unter der Rubrik selber machen gepostet vielleicht interessant für euch


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305610
Da sollte man tatsächlich mal rein gucken, sehr interessant.


----------

